# Hal ----Xorg server



## pe3sos (Apr 14, 2009)

Hy,
 I try to install 
   /usr/ports/sysutils/hal 


> undefined reference to 'hf_usb2_handler'....


try to install 
   /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/



> HAL hotplug API requested,but hal is not installed





PS. After I reistall freebsd 

any ideea?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

What version of fbsd are you running?

Is your ports tree up to date?


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 14, 2009)

Ports are up to date 


> #uname -a
> FreeBSD 127.0.0.1 8.0-CURRENT-200902 FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200902 #1: Mon Apr 13 17:18:21 EEST 2009     root@127.0.0.1:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/ZAreol  amd64


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

pe3sos said:
			
		

> Ports are up to date



Are you sure? Hal should have a check to see if you're on 8 because of the new USB stack:


```
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 800063
PLIST_SUB+=	USB2=""
.else
PLIST_SUB+=	USB2="@comment "
.endif
```


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 14, 2009)

Hy, two days ago 

i 





> portsnap fetch
> 
> portsnap extract
> 
> portsnap update



and at 





> pkg_version -v



all aplications  =   up-to-date with port


----------



## FryShadow (Apr 15, 2009)

I just simply enable HAL in rc.conf in fbsd 7.1



> hald_enable="YES"


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

NB: you'll have better luck if you upgrade to a recent -CURRENT (sometime after very late march, iirc)
Then
	
	



```
# pkg_delete /var/db/pkg/libusb\*
# pkgdb -F
# cd /usr/src && make delete-old && make delete-old-libs
```
Finally rebuild (open the pod-bay doors)hal and everything else you broke there (hopefully not much).


----------

